# Google Now recipe cards



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

While this is arguably about recipes, it's not about specific ones. Rather, it's a way for having recipes suggested to you which is sort of what a Cookbook does so I'm posting this here.

If you're a user of Google Now, one of the new card types in the update is for recipes based on things you've searched for recently. http://www.androidauthority.com/new-google-now-recipe-cards-156706/

I haven't received this update yet to see what I think about it. Has anyone else?


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

i'm guessing many - like myself have never heard of or used google now...

.... i'm almost afraid to ask but what if you had searched for *various* ingredients and then for some underwear or socks?

The resulting *Card* might lead to some odd results.

I think I'll just stick to flipping through some picture-mags.....

 0 . o

 ~^~


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Google Now is part of the Android Jelly Bean OS. It correlates your search, email, notifications, navigation and such into a predictive tool. You have to opt in to it as it's a little invasive of privacy.

So things you've been searching on, it will start offering cards about those sorts of topics for example. Because people often search on restaurants, recipes and such, it  will pop up cards of well reviewed eateries based on your GPS location for example. If you use your gmail account for receiving package shipping notices, it will pop up cards tracking your packages. Same for flights, appointments, navigating to your appointments including traffic alerts and more.

I search on recipes a fair amount and haven't had it pop up a card yet. The recipe card feature has only been out about a week so it might still be correlating only my new searches.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ok, it popped up for me last night. It's OK. It will probably get better with more searches and selections made about the kind of sites I prefer (no foodnetwork, no Allrecipes, no cooks.com) Kind of interesting but there's room for improvement.





  








Screenshot_2013-02-22-08-06-40.png




__
phatch


__
Feb 22, 2013


----------

